
Who Owns What: Columbia Journalism Review's guide to what media companies own - petethomas
https://www.cjr.org/resources
======
luckylion
It's great that somebody is looking into this and goes through the trouble of
aggregating the data, but the presentation is lacking severely (unless I'm
completely blind and am missing the real thing).

